# Who accredits seminaries?



## Neogillist (Jun 11, 2008)

I was wondering if any of the well-known reformed seminaries are accreditted by the state, or if because of the religious nature of those institutions, the degrees of "Master of Divinity" or "Doctor of Divinity" means nothing outside the church or Reformed community?

Personally, I think it would make more sense for a seminary to be accreditted by one or more denominations or church federations (like the OPC, URCNA, PCA, etc), since pastors who are trained in those seminaries receive employment through those churches. 

Or is there an association of Reformed Seminaries that accredits those seminaries? I came across the website of a free Reformed Seminary on monergism.com where one can do an entire degree online under the supervision from a local church. However, it said that it was not accreditted due to the religious nature of the institution. That just got me wondering if any of the other Reformed Seminaries are "accreditted" and by whom?

I myself might be interested in doing some biblical studies in order to become an overseas missionary one day, however, I would like to find something that does not require moving far away to a place like Escondido, and that allows me to learn at my own paste while I work part or full time.


----------



## Neogillist (Jun 11, 2008)

It seems that Westminster at least is indeed accreditted by the State according to the following Westminster Theological Seminary - Accreditation.


----------



## yeutter (Jun 11, 2008)

When Concordia Seminary split 20 or 30 years ago a proposal was floated by conservative Lutherans to start a reformational theological accredidation society for conservative reformed, lutheran and presbyterian bodies. sadly nothing ever came of it


----------



## mvdm (Jun 11, 2008)

Mid-America Reformed Seminary is accredited by the Transnational Association of Christian Colleges and Schools, as noted on their homepage. 

http://midamerica.edu/

From what I understand, this is a recognized/respected accrediting body.

Personally, I wouldn't give a hoot if a seminary receives accreditation by any GOVERNMENT body. In fact, it might make me suspicious of what principles needed to be compromised in order to receive the state's blessing!


----------



## jogri17 (Jun 11, 2008)

It's not about compromising spiritual principles. It's about maintaining academic standards. If you want to publish and have your opinion taken seriously in both liberal and Evangelical academia you need to have something to hold both of them accountable academically. The state happens to do that. Trinity Divinity in Deerfield is great and its accredited. The problem is that those who teach or receive their degrees from a non-accredited school have a great problem being taken seriously by the world and other academics thus they cannot make an impact for Christ in the Same way. Thats why its great to have a man like DA Carson.


----------



## mvdm (Jun 11, 2008)

I agree that accreditation is about maintaining academic standards, and it does not NECESSARILY mean that state accreditation requires one to compromise their spiritual principles. The rub comes when one begins to define what those "academic standards" are, which can vary depending on what agency is doing the accrediting. I would say though, that being respected by liberal academia should be the least of our concerns, as that desire has lead to all sorts of problems in the history of the church {eg. Machen's fight against liberalism}. With the highest respect due to D.A. Carson, nonetheless I find it interesting that Trinity as a school has a state accred while Westminster and Mid-America do not. It would be interesting to explore the reasons for that.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 11, 2008)

Accreditation is done by a variety of bodies. Technically, the six regional accrediting agencies are not part of the "state." They are, however, listed in the CHEA book and therefore recognized by the U.S. government. Some other reputable accrediting agencies also have their spoon in the soup. ATS accredits seminaries. ABHE used to accredit mainly Bible colleges (aka AABC) and is also listed in the CHEA book. 

Many professions have their own accrediting agencies. So, it matters whether a school is only "regionally" accredited (MSCHE, NEASC-CIHE, NCA-HLC, NWCCU, SACS, WASC-ACCJC) or if it has a trade accreditation as well. For instance, quality business programs often elect to be accredited by ACBSP in addition to the regional accreditation of the school where they are nested. Seminaries typically look for an ATS specialized accreditation in addition to the regional accreditation.

Some schools eschew accreditation (typically because they have little $, utilize a high percentage of adjuncts, or have inadequate on-site library facilities). Some quality (but small) Reformed seminaries elect to be accredited by the ARTS group (Birmingham Theological Seminary, FAREL Reformed Theological Seminary, Geneva Reformed Seminary,
Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary, New Geneva Theological Seminary, Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary, Sangre de Cristo Seminary, and Western Reformed Seminary).

And, some other credible schools elect to fly bare (e.g., Whitefield).

So, the question for the student is: what kind of seminary experience do I want and for what end? If you are planning on getting a PhD and teaching, ONLY go to an accredited school (esp. ATS accredited). However, if your goal is to be trained for ministry, I have a VERY difficult time thinking that PRTS gives anything other than a quality education and preparation for ministry.

James White, Kenneth Gentry, and R.C. Sproul Sr. didn't do too badly with their terminal degrees from unaccredited seminaries. However, I do notice that Catholics sometimes carp about White's educational pedigree.


----------

